# Villa Roma



## carolbol (Oct 11, 2011)

We are going 10/16-10/23,2011 using a AC.  Driving distance from home in NJ and have never been to the Catskils so lets try this resort.  Then we read reviews and have concerns.  However, we are going and will do a TUG review while there.  Called and asked if we can request a newly renovated villa and they said they would note it but no guarantees.  

So, what do we do for a full week in the Catskills (Calicoon, NY)?
Does anyone have access to the activities offered at the resort?
Can timeshare stays also have the option of the meal plan and is it worth it?

Anyother advice or suggestions will certainly be welcomed.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 12, 2011)

I used to work in the Catskills when it was the "Borscht Belt" and had loads of resorts, all featuring night clubs with great talent. Those days are gone and there's not a lot in the immediate area except some electronic gambling at Monticello Raceway.  If you want to use your stay for daytrips, you can go up and down the river valley and see some of the old towns and scenery or visit some nearby state parks. I highly recommend making the short drive to Rt 52 and travelling to New Paltz.  That trip takes you through Ellenville (nothing much to see) and through Minniwaska State Park and over the Shawangunk (pro: SHAN-gum) maintain range...spectacular scenery and one of the most famous rock climbing sites in the country. Continue on to New Paltz and visit the stone house neighborhood dating back to the 1600s preserved as a historic site. There are also wineries in the area and a lot of touristy shopping.  While there,you're right near the Thruway which is one exit below Kingston. Visit the state's original capitol (burned by the British) and another neighborhood of old historic homes and the Stockade District. Head down to  the Rondout Creek area (not really a creek so much as a harbor off the Hudson, big enough to handle small cruise ships) and more touristy stores and restaurants. There are also a couple of museums, including the New York Trolley Museum which, on certain days, has trolley rides.  All of this travel should feature some nice fall colors as peak season comes a little later than New England.


----------



## liborn2 (Oct 15, 2011)

You can review the Things to Do link from Villa Roma website:
http://www.villaroma.com/things-to-do/the-catskills/

http://www.sullivancountyfarmersmarkets.org/
Farmers Market

http://www.upperdelawarescenicbyway.org/sections/upper/upper_section.php
Callicoon is part of the Upper Delaware Scenic Byway, offering spectacular hiking trails, eagle watching in the Catskills. Join leaf peepers in autumn, when visitors from all over the world come to see spectacular fall foliage displays. Route 97 along the Scenic Byway is rated as one of the best roads in the Northeast.

http://www.jeffersonvilleny.com/
Small country town just minutes from Villa Roma..we enjoyed lunch and walking around the town..nice scenic area to drive.

http://www.monticellocasinoandraceway.com/
Nice place to play the slots OR enjoy the winners buffet about $14 pp..
The buffet might not everything you enjoy..but we focus on what we like best and enjoy that..November is our favorite month since they have the best turkey with trimmings..can't wait to our trip next month.but they offer specials like prime rib certain days of the week..

On of the best memories of Villa Roma was the night shows..some where groups, comedians, singers, I enjoyed all the shows.  They also have a lounge that has big screen in case your a baseball or football fan to connect to the game..and piano bar as well.

You can stay local or venture away..but its October in the Catskills and the colors of fall await you..enjoy yourself, make many memories.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 15, 2011)

Sent you a PM. We really like Villa Roma!


----------



## carolbol (Oct 15, 2011)

thank you all for the infomation.  We really appreciate it.  
We are leaving tomorrow to go and I think we will enjoy ourselves.  I'll do a tug review when we get back.   
Looking forward to beautiful foliage that we love experiencing every fall here in NJ and now we may even enjoy it more while in the in the Catskills.   We may even try the buffet at Monticello.

p.s.  And a big screen TV in the lounge to watch our Jets WIN Monday night sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## liborn2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome Back..so do tell..how was your trip?  We are looking to use an II Certificate later this month..


----------



## PeterS (Nov 8, 2011)

We were there about 2 years ago and liked the area and the resort amenities but the units left alot to be desired.

We had a 2 br unit on the lower level and we could hear all the other units, and the place had a damp/moldy  smell throughout, also very dated furniture  and fixtures (kitchen and baths)... reminded us of the Pocono units, which stopped us from going there.

I want to go back up it that area again but I don't think I can convince my wife.

Did we miss something? Is there one section to request?
The main building hotel rooms looked newer and much much nicer...

Any tips would be appreciated...

Pete


----------



## Sullco2 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Timeshare is limited in Upper Delaware Valley*

If you  liked the area, just go back for short stays.  Try driving Route 97 from Port Jervis all along the Delaware River.  There is a scenic section just outside of PJ called The Hawks' Nest--spectacular.   Barryville (18 miles upriver from PJ) has a great Northern Italian restaurant called Tre Alberi right on Rte. 97, plus a lovely restored period "boarding house" called the Spring House just beyond it.

There's a fine country store called River Market, a big restaurant at the intersection of 97 and 55, an art gallery, and--if you turn up Route 55, the Eldred Trout Preserve north of Eldred is a fine restaurant and a place to fish for trout.  Getting a bit cold for that I realize.

Veer off Route 97 in Barryville and cross the bridge to Shohola, PA.  There is a world-renown saloon there called Rohman's Inn.  It was built in the Civil War, has a very unusual bar and--get this--four bowling alleys upstairs that still use human pinboys!!!

If you want the finest place to stay in Barryville, try this: Ecce Bed and Breakfast.  Google it--it is world class.  

Take the Yulan road out of Barryville--it's a slight right turn off 97 just before the River Market.  Three miles up you will come to Baker's Tap Room II--young, hip owners have transformed it into a great bar with craft beers, fine food, and the greatest bar game of all time: shuffleboard.  Good DJ's on weekends.

2 miles upriver from Barryville is the Roebling Bridge--a forefather of the Brooklyn Bridge.  On the PA side is the Zane Grey home where America's greatest Western writer lived and wrote.  Lackawaxen House worth a look for dinner and drinks looking over the Delaware.

Look for remnants of the Delaware and Hudson Canal here, just below the NY terminus of the bridge--America's first million dollar business venture.

Keep going upriver to Narrowsburg--very artsy town with good restaurants and a very interesting main street.

Callicoon--well you've seen it.  Finally, don't miss the original Woodstock site and its museum.  It's called Bethel Woods and it's a fabulous modern concert venue.

The Upper Delaware--pristine and nearby.


----------

